# largest tires on 2300



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

I have an 05 trek 2300 and wanted to know what was the greatest width tires I can install 25mm, 28mm, etc


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to own a 1200 and it came stock 25mm tires, but not sure if a 28mm would fit.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

wayne said:


> I have an 05 trek 2300 and wanted to know what was the greatest width tires I can install 25mm, 28mm, etc


Best way is to try a set and see if they fit. Several things can effect the fit, even if one set of 28's fit from one tire manufacturer, another set may not. Additionally, the width of the rim comes into play, as well as the tire itself. So, best is to just try on a set.

All that being said, I would think that an '05 2300 would be able to handle most 28's.

HTH
zac


----------



## magiclight (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, another proud '05 2300 owner. What a sweet ride!
Tom


----------

